# كتاب صناعات كيميائية باللغة العربية



## عثمان الراوي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الرابط التالي حول كتاب جميل يخص الصناعات الكيميائية مع مخططات سير العمليات

http://www.4shared.com/get/43991021/33ca90da/__online.html


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر اخ عثمان


----------



## دى ماركو (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير اخ عثمان


----------



## حسام ح (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوررررررر


----------



## وضاحة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

Thankssssssssssssss


----------



## كيميائي موهوب (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## عماد عبدالمنعم (18 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الراوي حاول نزله برابط اخر


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (21 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ع ـبدالله (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يع ـطيك ـالع ـافيييه


----------



## بلدي (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## دى ماركو (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## tetork (24 أكتوبر 2008)

كتب قيمة وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## بشار رائد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## eng-Tarik (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ياسر حماد (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتاب ممتاز


----------



## راكين (18 يناير 2009)

*Thank you * 

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ابوزوزي (18 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووور جدا


----------



## فيصل التميمي (19 يناير 2009)

دائما مبدع


----------



## elmalwany (21 يناير 2009)

جزاكم اللة كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## medo_358 (21 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## medo_358 (21 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سعيدحميدة (22 يناير 2009)

شكر الله لك باش مهندس الراوي.
ارجو المساعدة علي الحصول علي موضوع يتحدث عن انتاج اليوريا باستخدام الغاز الطبيعى
ولكم مني كل الشكر 
\


----------



## alhamdaniya (24 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع 
وفقكم الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (26 يناير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع الجميل .........


----------



## زياد الشبيب (5 فبراير 2009)

*اضافة رد*

مشكوووور يالغالي على هذا الكتاب


----------



## مهندس النهضة (6 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك كثيراً اخي والله يعطيك ألف عافية


----------



## مبتدئه (7 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

جاري تحميل الملف :85:

فشكرا جزيلا :84:

تحيتي :34:​


----------



## hassankyo2007 (7 فبراير 2009)

مشكور دكتور


----------



## ابوزوزي (8 فبراير 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## المهندسه ليى (8 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك
تحياتي...


----------



## engineer_Dream (9 فبراير 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## صابر العيسوي (9 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك الله عن المسلمين جميعا خيرا


----------



## excuse_me_history (21 فبراير 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## kema (22 فبراير 2009)

*Thankssssssssssssss youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*​


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا" وجزا الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حيدر الملاح (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جاري التحميل


----------



## akram saf (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووور اخي عثمان حياك الله 
عاشت ايدك


----------



## Phantom fighter 20 (5 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود 79 (6 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير جعله فيميزان حسناتك


----------



## معتز التجاني (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخوي على الموضوع


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## جلال عبد الجليل (7 مارس 2009)

Thank you very much

My Compliments

Jalal A. Jaleel

Chemical Engineer


----------



## نورهان الشمري (9 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاكم الله خيرا واعانكم على تقديم المزيد


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (16 مارس 2009)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور حفظكم الذي عينه لاتنام


----------



## A.Habib (20 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكن هناك صفحات معطوبة في هذا الملف (من 60 إلى 90)
رجاء رفع نسخ أخرى منه


----------



## احمدعبدالكريم (20 مارس 2009)

اخي السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي اريد تركيبة معجون البلاستيك ( معجون الجدران )
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tigerman2008 (22 مارس 2009)

عثمان الراوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الرابط التالي حول كتاب جميل يخص الصناعات الكيميائية مع مخططات سير العمليات
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/43991021/33ca90da/__online.html


 
thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## طارق العسال (23 مارس 2009)

_شكر الله لك الاخ الفاضل الراوى ع المجهود الرائع والمشاركه الفعاله_
_والله يعطيك العافيه_


----------



## fade-na (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا كتاب جميل ...................


----------



## asmaa rm (26 مارس 2009)

كتاب أكثر من رائع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## العراقي... خالد (26 مارس 2009)

Thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## العراقي... خالد (26 مارس 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً لكن الصفحات من 60 الى 90 معطوبه


----------



## سعيد كروم (5 مايو 2009)

تسلم يأخ 
عثمان الراوي





من كل شر علي هذا الكتاب المهم وياريت لو عندك كتب عن الطلاء الكهربي تبقي ميه ميه وشكرآ :77:


----------



## السادات السيد (6 مايو 2009)

شكراجزيلا 
على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (6 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## doulail (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا


----------



## rezeqali (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا كبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير


----------



## ali_yasseen (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب المهم وياليت يوجد كتاب

Principles of chemical engineering


----------



## محمد السيد ابراهيم (26 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
و بارك فيك


----------



## esabha (3 يونيو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية*********************


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي


----------



## البلاتين (13 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ........


----------



## de_sha (13 يونيو 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (16 يونيو 2009)

*لك من الله ما تستحق ولا نزكى على الله احدا*

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
جزيت خيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## REACTOR (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا 


dr_ahmed قال:


> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
> جزيت خيرا وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا
> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور



كفاية علية كتيبة بس :78:


----------



## smahi mohamed (17 يونيو 2009)

غير قادر على شكرك اخي عثمان


----------



## mahmoud21003 (17 يونيو 2009)

*شكرا*

شكرا لكل من يساهم بجهد حقيقى فى هذا الموقع المحترم الهادف للإرتقاء بالسادة المهندسين
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ......... الأدارة )


----------



## برزان درويش (18 يونيو 2009)

*برزان درويش*

السلام عليكم الف تحية الى الاخ العزيز عمر الله يخليك ويكثر من امثالك وتحياتي لهذا الموقع المتميز


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (7 يوليو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## مهندس وعد (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (7 يوليو 2009)

الله يفتح عليك اخى الفاضل


----------



## ch-Mohamed (14 يوليو 2009)

شاكر ليكوا واتمني ان نكون مفيدين لعضنا البعض إتمني ان يكون هناك موضوع لتداول المعلومات عن معالجة المياة وخاصة الصرف الصناعي.


----------



## sicosad (21 يوليو 2009)

جارى التحميل والتجربة
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Chemist Nader (21 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## silicon_100 (23 يوليو 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx a lot friend


----------



## ferhati (23 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (29 يوليو 2009)

ممنون اخ عثمان ك ولكل المشاركين


----------



## سامر الشامي (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير جعله فيميزان حسناتك​


----------



## سامر الشامي (10 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير جعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## سحر اكرم (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashraf_m_f (13 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## احمد سالم عبد القا (16 أغسطس 2009)

مشككككككككككككككور جدا جدا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (16 أغسطس 2009)

_ مشكور وعاشت ايدك نتمنى المزيد _


----------



## ammar majeed (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بسامووو (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بوركت اخي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

مممششششششششششكككككككككككككوووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (27 أكتوبر 2009)

يسلموووووووووووووووووا وعاشت الايادي


----------



## كـيميـائي (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر وتقدير


----------



## samir bensedira (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بورك فيك


----------



## redaali2020 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخ عثمان*​


----------



## 224850 (21 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## انودي (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا شكرا على هذا الكتاب


----------



## enas2 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## مهندس حنان (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية انا حابة كتير اشوف الكتاب بس الrapid share ما بيشتغل عندي ازا في مجال تحملو بطريقة اخرى وشكرا


----------



## البطاط (15 فبراير 2010)

الرابط مش شغال ... رجاءً ردو لا تطنشو محتاج الكتاب ضروري جدا
:77:


----------



## المهندس امجد (15 فبراير 2010)

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر اخ عثمان*


----------



## chimiste ALG (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكو مشكووووور.


----------



## حسان النعيمي (16 فبراير 2010)

وفقكم الله لما يختار ويرضى


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (16 فبراير 2010)

جاري التحميل شكرا مقدما


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (7 أبريل 2010)

شكراً على الكتاب


----------



## اسلام البدوي (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخى على الكتاب


----------



## shadisawalha (10 أبريل 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور اخي الكريم.... تم التنزيل و الكتاب 100%


----------



## حسن أبو أحمد (11 أبريل 2010)

الكتاب مفيد جدا جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## brahimA56 (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اعرف كيف تصنع مادة الفرزين واين اجدها


----------



## المها جر (18 أبريل 2010)

عثمان الراوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الرابط التالي حول كتاب جميل يخص الصناعات الكيميائية مع مخططات سير العمليات
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/43991021/33ca90da/__online.html


 


السلام عليكم
مشكور وجزاك الله خير :14::14:


----------



## الجوعاني (31 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله عني ألف خير


----------



## المهندس جبار حافظ (31 مايو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا​*​


----------



## MNARH (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الشعاع الأبيض (6 يونيو 2010)

في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.حسان2 (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## ABOALSARA (8 يونيو 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## mohndasko (10 يونيو 2010)

مششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## روعة93 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الكتاب شكلو حلو ,بس ماقدرت افتحوا:81:


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز


----------



## leo11211 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks man


----------



## محمد القمارى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير
وجعل لك هذا العمل صدقه جاريه


----------



## ماهرالجذع (25 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## سامي جود (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مازن81 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكراً على الكتاب*​


----------



## omnias (14 مارس 2011)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك أخانا رجاء أعادة رفع الملف لأن الملف قد خذف
وجزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## محمود البرديني (1 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## حسين العنبكي (5 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## safa aldin (5 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## monito (5 يونيو 2011)

merci.


----------



## ABOALSARA (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## النبأ العظيم (10 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## feras.heso (25 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر جاري التحميل والتجريب


----------



## مازن81 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير جزاء


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك جدا


----------



## جرجس فؤاد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن اعرف تركيبة صبغة اليود


----------



## elmalwany (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (2 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## emad sarhan (28 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## dr.tarek_sobhy (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*مشكور على الكتاب الرائع*​


----------



## Osama.IQ (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*كتاب رائع ومفيد شكرا جزيلا .
*​


----------



## shade800 (9 يناير 2012)

شكرا على الكتاب


----------



## الحاج احمد خضر (13 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Egypt_mahmoud (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido 2 (18 يناير 2012)

من فضلك يا اخى الرابط لا يعمل معى يا ريت لو يكون فى رابط تانى


----------



## أشرف شلتوت (20 يناير 2012)

شكر الله صنيعك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## aboali_ashor (27 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عزيزية (10 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا الجهد الكبير*


----------



## صفوت1981 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*الف شكر يا زين*


----------



## يوسف العراقي (15 فبراير 2012)

*اذا ممكن معلومات عن سبيكة النيكول وهل لها دور في صناعة الحلي والاكسسوارات*


----------



## جمال111 (25 فبراير 2012)

عثمان الراوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الرابط التالي حول كتاب جميل يخص الصناعات الكيميائية مع مخططات سير العمليات
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/get/43991021/33ca90da/__online.html



بارك اللة فيك


----------



## جمال111 (25 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed abo forn (17 مارس 2012)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الكتاب الرائع*


----------



## msalem63 (20 أبريل 2012)

مشكور علي الكتاب


----------



## msalem63 (20 أبريل 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Abu Laith (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وافينا بكل جديد


----------



## اذكار (23 أبريل 2012)

وفقك الله ورحم الله والديك


----------



## atefawad (28 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخى عثمان


----------



## زهره لوتس (3 يونيو 2012)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## gadosama20004 (21 أغسطس 2013)

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Abu Laith (29 أغسطس 2013)

thanks alot


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (29 أغسطس 2013)

_*مشكور جدا" على الكتاب ونتمنى منك المزيد من الابداع *_​


----------



## deler22 (12 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## رائد الخريط (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اااااااااااااااااا*

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا على الكتاب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed sigma (23 أبريل 2014)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​


----------



## abdu31 (31 مايو 2014)

مشكور ياباشا ودايما تهدينا بالكتب الرائعة جزاك الله خيرا وذادك من علمة


----------



## سلامة فتحي (22 يونيو 2014)

احسن الله اليك


----------



## محترف كيمياء (27 نوفمبر 2014)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## amr hozien (1 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا كثيراااااااااااا


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (9 فبراير 2015)

كتاب جميل الف شكر


----------



## سعد125 (20 أبريل 2015)

شكرا علي المجهود وبارك الله لك


----------



## Mahmoud El Ansary (22 مايو 2017)

السلام عليكم الرجاء وضع رابط اخر حيث ان الكتاب غير موجود الان على الموقع


----------



## engineer (5 يونيو 2017)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

